
bcal storage calculator 1.7 released - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/bcal/releases/tag/v1.7
======
imglorp
This could be useful: it seems there's been some neglect for bit units. I'd
like to see bit rates, times, and sizes, eg Alpha will do this:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1+KiB%2Fsec++*+1+hour](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1+KiB%2Fsec++*+1+hour)

Side question, why C? The test is in python which seems more appropriate for
bcal also.

